# Question in general..



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys,I wanted to ask...... I am feeling very sad lately, I can't accept my situation as a situation that will keep forever and my disabilities.If I will go to the doc, how I can see if I really need to take any meds and to be honest I want to give a chance maybe I won't need them but here again I am feeling a lot of sadness in my heartso I think that I am in a long depression and tried to renounced it. Now I don't know how I will be brave to talk about this problem to the doc.. need advices..Be strong friends and just health


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

OK - so here's the "internet" bithttp://www.clinical-depression.co.uk/Depre...on/symptoms.htmLets see if I can "flesh out" what chronic clinical depression is like - cos I've really got the t-shirt here - I think in my case it was a spiralling of low mood, the inability to take pleasure in all the little normal day to day things that make my life so special - cuddling up with my little girl, walking the dog, seeing spring flowers come up out of the soil, talking to friends on the phone, gossiping with my sister - I could go on and on - what classifies depression is that you are simply a husk, a shell of what you should be and life becomes unbearable like that.Now I don't know if you feel any of those things my luv - but if your low mood has persisted for at least 2 weeks or more, you do need to seek professional help - now this may or may not involve the prescription of anti-depressants, you may be offered alternative therapy - but I know, certainly in my little corner of the North West - this is very hard to come by. If you are feeling like this because of a chemical imbalance then, in time, anti-depressants may address this very successfully. I have largely (barring the odd black dog day) been very well and enjoying a normal life (whatever that is!!!) for almost 2 years now - so please don't be despondent. You have been very brave opening up about your feelings - its a scarey business but life WILL get better for you - I can almost promise that. You've taken the first step - go and seek out a sympathetic doctor who will listen and take you seriously.Please do keep in touch won't you - you are more than welcome to PM me any time.God blessSue xxx


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Sue dear I sent you message, thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Have you hun - whereabouts - it hasn't come through on the Messages section - could you resend?Sue


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Girl,I think Sue has given you some great advice there. The hardest part is looking into yourself and realising there might be something wrong, then seeking help. Which you have done both by posting here. It is hard to talk about things so personal with a stranger or GP, but maybe explain the mood to your doctor, then he can refer you to a counsellor or psych, then you can take your time to build up a trusting relationship.Just remember hun you are not alone, not alone because we are here for support, and not alone because many ppl have felt how you feel. All the best.... here for a chat anytimePoo Pea (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Girl - I never got that message - did you send it via these boards???? Whatever, I do hope you are feeling more positive and that you have been able to get some help.Poo - lovely to see you here - how are things with you?Sue xx


----------

